# How much price per person?



## smokeywray (Jun 18, 2008)

The oppurtunity may arrise for me to get a catering job serving my Ribs and Chicken. I figure for a party of 50 I'll need about 15-20 slabs of Babies/Spares and about 12-15 whole chickens. For the meat alone it would probably run about $275. After Beans, Mac-n-Cheese, coleslaw salad, sauce and seasonings it will be about $400 total in supplies. Is this spot-on for a party of 50 or should I upcharge the supplies? 

To figure my charge for providing the food/service, I'd like to know what one should expect to pay me per person or per plate of food? Or is there another way to figure the cost for the customer. I'm thinking I could get away with charging $700 which would net me $300. $700/50=$14 per person.  

I have no idea what it takes to run this type of service but I know my food is worth the money and that people would enjoy it. Any help would be greatly appriciated!


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 18, 2008)

Unless I'm doing just pork shoulder I use TOTAL COST * 4. The total part is raw meat, materials, fuel/wood, etc...

When I do pulled pork I do it by the pound. $9 lb and i figure 3 servings to the pound.

-rob


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 18, 2008)

What Rob said.

I do total cost X3  (with exceptions 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ) as my baseline.......Rob does X4....either way the idea is the same.  Keep in mind what folks are willing to pay in your local area.........you can charge more in NYC catering Q than you can in NC........but don't sell yourself short.


----------



## goat (Jun 18, 2008)

What they said and don't forget your cleanup time.  Catering is a lot of work, but I enjoy it.  Don't sell your good food short.


----------



## smokeywray (Jun 18, 2008)

Dang, I didn't know you where getting that much in return. x's 3 and x's 4 is good money. Are people really willing to pay $1,200 for a party of 50? That's $24 a person considering it would cost $300 in materials (which is probably a low estimate). Even at $900 is about $18/person... I'm thinking anywhere from 13.99 - 15.99 per person would be easy to sell.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 18, 2008)

Quality costs $$$.  

If you think it is too high for your area, then it probably is.  Make sure you are getting the best price you can for your meat and supplies to help keep your costs down.



If ribs are involved, then $20 a head isn't high IMO.

Call a few places and find out what they charge, do some research, you might be surprised.


----------



## smokeywray (Jun 18, 2008)

Speaking of best prices for meat and supplies; What are the best places to buy? Suppliers/Distributors?? Surely not the local grocer...


----------



## crockadale (Jun 18, 2008)

Usually the best places are resturant food suppliers. Here in South Fl. We Have cheney Bros. They beat the heck out of Sams and Costco on price. But be prepaired to deal with cases. They will break up cases but at a price.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep........gonna depend on what is near you.    Bust out the phone book.........uhh do they still make those?


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 24, 2008)

I get cases of shoulder at Costco. Last I knew, butts were $1.50 /lb. I can get brisket packers for @2/lb. Ribs are $3 lb for St Louis. Don't forget you'll render out %50 of the weight of the product. Ribs sell much higher than the other two.

Another technique is to ask for a quote from an existing restro in your area. Call up your local joint and tell them you need food for *** people: pork, slaw and beans. Get the quote and lowball it. I did a wedding this way.


-rob


----------



## smokeywray (Jun 27, 2008)

EXCELLENT tip. I've done this for many things but for some damn reason it didn't even cross my mind???


----------

